# Rollei 35 batteries



## Antonio Bunt

Hello! I am thinking about getting a Rollei 35 SE but to my knowledge it uses PX27 batteries which are no longer manufactured. The repleacements go to 6V instead of the original 5.6V the mercury-based batteries were. What happens it I used a 6V battery instead? Thanks!


----------



## Helen B

I use CRIS battery adapters in my Rollei 35, 35 T and S. You can also get them for the TE and SE. CRIS Camera Repair and Services - Mercury Battery Adapters

I used to have an SE, but swapped it for the S. I didn't like the meter. The great thing about the T and S meters is that you can read them and set the camera one-handed. It's not as easy to do that with the TE and SE. They are all great little cameras, however.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Antonio Bunt

Great advise Helen, thanks, but what are the big differences between the S and the SE, I haven't figured out them yet.


----------

